# Just another tax



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

OK wow so people that have smoked for years before this Obumashit ever became an idea on his mother tit are going to be taxed for smoking. What a croc. Yeah ok smoking is bad for me but so is this crap government.

Penalty could keep smokers out of health overhaul - Yahoo! News


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I see the fun and games are just starting to begin. I guess next there will be an added penalty for being 20% body fat next following a penalty if you drink alcohol occasionally too. Im sure we will soon reach a point where just by default of being born there will be an added penalty. I can hardly wait for the rationing of services to begin cause you just know thats around the corner too.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Uhg!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

They won't touch the alcohol, that would hit them in the wallet too.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Heard on the tube just last night that O'Great one wants an Rx on cigs, just like any other perscription drug. And you know what that will costs you.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Having spent most of my life in the medical profession I would have to say that tobacco use is one thing that needs to be regulated. Now before you go off on a tangent please hear me out. I hate taxes and infringement on our freedoms as much if not more than the average guy.

The use of tobacco is one of the biggest drains on our society. It cost each one of us thousands of $$ in our lifetime even if we do not smoke. The idea that you want to complain about an additional tax is puzzling to me. Why haven't you bitched and complained about all the money you have paid out over the years due to enormous medical costs to your health and life insurance premiums? The cost of tobacco related illnesses and reduction in productivity for every American has been gigantic when compared to a relatively tiny tax. 

If I (or millions of us in the tobacco example) wanted to use an ice pick and gouge out our right eye because it's a cool thing to do and we call it our personal freedom, would you belly up to the bar and say "OK go ahead and, oh by the way, don't worry about your medical bills - I'll pay for it". Does that sound logical? Well that's exactly what has been going on in the USA for about 70 years with our smoking habit. Our system now is a form of socialism.

I would support some kind of nationwide insurance policy clause that said if any tobacco is found in your blood stream your health and life insurance is void. Keep the government out of it and do not increase tax on tobacco just cancel all insurance. Uncle Sam loves tobacco. It's a giant cash cow and has been for many years.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

OK, Dr. Prepper, lets say we let it go the way you see fit, however, in all fairness though, we also need to do the same thing with Alcohol. After all, there are far more people killed in booze related deaths in a day then in tobacco in a month. And , as everything does roll down hill, ultimately, we the tax payer like everything else, get the bill for drunks and their carnage


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> Heard on the tube just last night that O'Great one wants an Rx on cigs, just like any other perscription drug. And you know what that will costs you.


If thats the case then I might start smoking something else! Its not like it would really cost me any more and I would be in a much better frame of mind to tolerate peoples stupidity better. I mean as it stands now I can buy crack cheaper than a pack of smokes and get change back too! So much for the war on drugs...

On another note I like the way they wage war on cigarette smokers...yet are perfectly okay with legalizing Marijuana. Am I the only one that sees the irony in that Liberal concept? Cigarettes, bad....Smoking some Indo, good.

Yeah your right they wont touch alcohol anywheres as much as cigarettes, they would loose too much money. Despite being a smoker I would like to see them out law cigarette, cigar and smokeless tobacco. I wanna see them scramble when they figure out they just screwed themselves and start scrambling for other ways to fund their liberal pet projects that tobacco has been funding for all these years. Now that would be an entertianing sight to see!!!


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

Quit smoking. Maintaining your health now will pay dividends when everything goes South.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Dr. Prepper said:


> ..Having spent most of my life in the medical profession I would have to say that tobacco use is one thing that needs to be regulated...


Yeah, and if there are any preppers trying to give it up, let me help motivate them by reminding them that they won't be able to help their family in a SHTF world if they've killed themself with smoking..

1- _"Dust to dust".._









2-_"Mom, I wish dad was here"
"So do I sweetheart, so do I"_









3- _"There's a little lady and a couple of kids on their lonesome, let's pay 'em a social call tonight"
"What about the guy?"
"No problem, he's under the ground"_


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I get your logic, but the flaw in that is you can use it to any extreme. Cars cause air pollution and injury. So should car owners inherently start paying more than mass transit users? Gun owners are, shockingly, more likely to be victims of gun violence so should all guns or ammo be taxed? This list could go on, alcohol, athletics, numerous jobs, etc. that's why I can't go along with the logic, but will defend with my life your right to have it.



Dr. Prepper said:


> Having spent most of my life in the medical profession I would have to say that tobacco use is one thing that needs to be regulated. Now before you go off on a tangent please hear me out. I hate taxes and infringement on our freedoms as much if not more than the average guy.
> 
> The use of tobacco is one of the biggest drains on our society. It cost each one of us thousands of $$ in our lifetime even if we do not smoke. The idea that you want to complain about an additional tax is puzzling to me. Why haven't you bitched and complained about all the money you have paid out over the years due to enormous medical costs to your health and life insurance premiums? The cost of tobacco related illnesses and reduction in productivity for every American has been gigantic when compared to a relatively tiny tax.
> 
> ...


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

No one disagrees smoking is bad for you. But the taxation without Representation is worse for us.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I get your logic, but the flaw in that is you can use it to any extreme. Cars cause air pollution and injury. So should car owners inherently start paying more than mass transit users? Gun owners are, shockingly, more likely to be victims of gun violence so should all guns or ammo be taxed? This list could go on, alcohol, athletics, numerous jobs, etc. that's why I can't go along with the logic, but will defend with my life your right to have it.


And that can sir is what I was really kind of trying to hint at in a round about way. That is however what Liberals thinks and once they have sigled out smokers, you and what ever your vice in life is will be next and there you see is the fly in the ointment. Besides arent smokers already paying higher premiums to begin with? That being the case why should I pay higher taxes on top of that as a "penalty" when I am already being penalized for being a smoker and thats on top of the ridiculas tax thats already leveled on cigarettes to pay for programs that have nothing to do with the added health care cost smokers incurr on the medical system. When you no longer have those evil smokers to ride on the back on and to pick up the slack, who do you think they are going to target unfairly next in an effort to make up from taxing smokers out of existence?

Im not saying smoking is a good thing, and I will admit we make a good easy target to demonize and walk all over and that might be morally okay, but when it suddenly become you that gets singled out you will understand where I am coming from and suddenly you will be able to relate. Just dont count on any sympathy from me after condoning me being singled out and thrown under the bus unfairly.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dr. Prepper said:


> Having spent most of my life in the medical profession I would have to say that tobacco use is one thing that needs to be regulated. Now before you go off on a tangent please hear me out. I hate taxes and infringement on our freedoms as much if not more than the average guy.
> 
> The use of tobacco is one of the biggest drains on our society. It cost each one of us thousands of $$ in our lifetime even if we do not smoke. The idea that you want to complain about an additional tax is puzzling to me. Why haven't you bitched and complained about all the money you have paid out over the years due to enormous medical costs to your health and life insurance premiums? The cost of tobacco related illnesses and reduction in productivity for every American has been gigantic when compared to a relatively tiny tax.
> 
> ...


They came for the SUV owners. I don't own an SUV so I didn't stand up.
They came for the smokers. I don't smoke so I didn't stand up.
They came for the gun owners. I don't own a gun so I didn't stand up.

They came for my land. I didn't stand up for the SUV owners, smokers, or gun owners. Who will stand up for me?

I am in school to be a pharmacist. I think that smoking is one of the stupidest things you could ever do to your body. But these people already deserve a medal. There are several "public health" programs that are almost exclusively covered by tax revenue from smoking and smokeless tobacco. We need to stop exploiting those with physical or psychological addictions and start helping them instead.


----------

